# Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebieten



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November


*Schlief DAFV wieder?​**Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebieten*​
_Erneut Schleswig Holsteins Angler unter Druck?_

Heute wurde eine Pressemeldung zum Thema "Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebieten an der Ostsee ist in Kraft" verschickt.

*Bundesverordnung - Bundesverband?*

Betroffen sind so, wie ich das lese, die Berufsfischerei AUSDRÜCKLICH nicht, die extra ausgenommen wurden.

Ausgenommen wurden jedoch NICHT DIE ANGLER mit ihren Booten, so wie ich das lese.

Ich habe zudem keinerlei Bemühungen oder Veröffentlichungen seitens des DAFV oder des LSFV-SH zum Schutze der Angler, damit die wie die Fischer auch ausgenommen, werden, irgendwo gelesen, gehört oder nachweisen können.

Sehe nur ich das das als erneutes Versagen des DAFV auf dem Felde der Bundespolitik?

Oder habe ich etwas irgendeine konstruktive Bemühung des DAFV verpasst, wo es hier klar um eine Bundesverordnung geht laut Meldung des Ministeriums?

*Pressemeldung des Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume aus Schleswig Holstein*



> Medien-Information
> 
> 
> 27. Oktober 2016
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*

Siehe dazu auch aktuell von heute:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*

Ohne das ich alle Bereich geprüft habe- die Teile, die Fehmarn betreffen, sind eh zu flach für Sportboote und nur für Bootsmotorenschraubenmörder geeignet und waren schon länger NSG.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*

Warum werden dann Berufsfischer ausgenommen (und wieso Angler nicht?)


----------



## Mulich (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum werden dann Berufsfischer ausgenommen (und wieso Angler nicht?)



Weil die eine Lobby haben. Angler den DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*

In dem Zusammenhang vielleicht auch interessant, auch da höre ich nichts von den Verbänden der organisierten Sport - und Angelfischerei, der Managamentplan zum Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Gebietes „Fauna-Flora-Habitat-Gebietes „DE- 1832-322 Walkyriengrund“ aus dem gleichen Hause wie oben. 

Auch hier wird das Angeln als negativ eingestuft (Tabelle Seite 13, nachfolgendes), weniger Brandung (findet nicht statt), vor allem aber eben auch das Bootsangeln:
https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...Walkyriengrund.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2

Da kanns dann schnell dazu kommen, dass hier auch entsprechende Befahrensverbote kommen können wie in oben bereits genannten Gebieten.

Man muss da einfach als Verband einfach grunssätzlich erstmal gegen jedes mögliche Verbot angehen, weil absehbar ist, wie das weitergeht..

Zuerst Angelverbote AWZ, jetzt hier Befahrensverbote per Bundesverordnung, danach dann sind auch jederzeit leichter Einschränkungen möglich wie beim  Walkyriengrund, wenn da Angeln schon als negativ gewertet wird.

Und es gibt da ja noch deutlich mehr Gebiete entlang der Küste (SH wie MeckPomm), welche da irgendeinen Schutztstatus haben, den man nutzen könnte, um Angeln oder Befahren zu verbieten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum werden dann Berufsfischer ausgenommen (und wieso Angler nicht?)




Ist vermutlich so wie "Anlieger und Lieferverkehr frei" nach der StVo... #6

Nein, natürlich hast Du recht, dass man jedes (drohende) Verbot bekämpfen muss. In diesem Fall waren ja anscheinend die Wassersportler - die es ja auch und vermutlich noch stärker auf Grund eines Vergleiches Angelboote/ allgemeine Sportboote betreffen wird - einbezogen und konnten es nicht verhindern oder waren damit einverstanden. Eventuell sogar ein Kompromiss?

Natürlich werden die Ökos uns in den nächsten Jahren immer mehr beschneiden. Wenn es über ein Angelverbot nicht klappt, dann eben über ein Befahrensverbot. 

Guckt Dir nur die Region Großenbrode an. FHH Gebiet und schon darf man von Oktober bis 15.April den Binnensee nicht mehr frei befahren (und beangeln) und nur noch in südliche Richtung den Hafen verlassen und angeln. Nördlich davon ist das tabu... So schnell geht das! Nirgends in den Medien mitbekommen, aber ein Aushang am Hafen spricht eine deutliche Sprache!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*

Eben - und wo sind die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei um einzuschreiten (siehe auch Walkürengrund) und für Angler und Angeln in die Bresche zu springen?

Haben die das überhaupt schon mitgekriegt?

Wo ist
DAFV?
LSFV-SH?
LAV MeckPomm?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die das überhaupt schon mitgekriegt?



Wie denn? Die hatten doch eine Riesenparty in Berlin! Für die Prioritäten musst Du doch Verständnis haben. Nebenbei müssen die noch klären, wie sie Dein Grußwort verarbeiten ...


----------



## Ørret (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schlief DAFV wieder? Bundesverordnung zur Befahrensregelung in 10 Naturschutzgebi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben die das überhaupt schon mitgekriegt?


Haben die überhaupt schon jemals irgendwas mitgekriegt?
Schlafen die nicht eigentlich seid Bestehen?

Du stellst vielleicht Fragen|bigeyes


----------

